

Portrait of a Noob (2008) - octopus
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/02/portrait-of-n00b.html?

======
CodeMage
Yep, reading Yegge is still as fun as it was back in 2008, when he wrote this
post. Could you put the year in the title?

------
AlfredTwo
Rule number one - people new to the internet say Noob and not Newbie.

